

Romney Campaign Spending up to $120K a day on Twitter Ads - jhull
http://www.clickz.com/clickz/news/2201652/romney-plans-pricey-twitter-ad-buy-for-thursday

======
NeilRShah
I know this is the age old question... But are these things effective? Is
there any data on the ROI for campaigns for online advertising?

